# Indonesian: punya / apa



## Nino83

Hello everyone.

Is there any difference in meaning and usage between these verbs?

Saya ada sebuah mobil.
Saya punya sebuah mobil.
Saya mempunyai sebuah mobil.

Thank you


----------



## TeVa88

I don't know if the question is still relevant for you. 

The third sentence is the formal form. The "proper" form. 

The first and second sentences are spoken Indonesian. The second form, you can use if you're writing a semiformal email, maybe. But the first one is exclusively spoken form.


----------



## Nino83

Thank you very much, TeVa88!


----------



## Arlitaga

Just to add your reference, the first one is also spoken indonesian, but it's clearly not the proper way to say that you have a car.  It sounds unnatural to me, but honestly some people use the first sentence due to dialects.


----------



## TeVa88

Arlitaga said:


> Just to add your reference, the first one is also spoken indonesian, but it's clearly not the proper way to say that you have a car.  It sounds unnatural to me, but honestly some people use the first sentence due to dialects.



You can say for example "saya ada mobil yang bisa dipakai" = I have a car that can be used.


----------



## nimday

For the third ,you also can use 'memiliki'

saya memiliki sebuah mobil


----------



## Strategon

Nino83 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Is there any difference in meaning and usage between these verbs?
> 
> Saya ada sebuah mobil.
> Saya punya sebuah mobil.
> Saya mempunyai sebuah mobil.
> 
> Thank you


Saya mempunyai sebuah mobil -> formal
Saya punya sebuah mobil -> formal, but less formal than "mempunyai"
Saya ada sebuah mobil -> not completely formal


----------

